
GPG and Me - bootload
http://thoughtcrime.org/blog/gpg-and-me/
======
greenyoda
Extensive discussion 5 months ago:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9104188](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=9104188)

~~~
RexRollman
Thank you.

------
tptacek
If someone sent me GPG mail out of the blue, I'd feel exactly the same way.

On the other hand, almost without exception, whenever I'm talking with any
other person and decide it's Important(tm) that we keep our comms safe, GPG
what we end up using. It is the standard solution to that problem, very much
including those people who bitch about how terrible GPG is.

When TextSecure or Pond become generally usable, I'm confident we'll all
switch away from GPG.

~~~
zobzu
basically gpg works right now. its not great by any means UI wise and moxie's
hate for GPG always seems misplaced (specially since he has a competing
product)

textsecure and friends unfortunately arent all that great either. heck i cant
reinstall it on my phone without de-registering by using a shell script
running on my android phone. You know what? Even gpg doesnt makes me do
that...

Either way - textsecure, gpg, or something else might - and hopefully will
succeed at breaking the useability barrier, one day soon. hopefully ;)

